# Lowering springs



## rockr8r (Jul 5, 2017)

I got a '17 Redline. Anyone know if they are lower from the factory than other Cruzes? I know when pricing out the vehicle online you can opt for a factory lowering kit however I do not believe my car has this. Anyone making springs for the '17 yet?

Thanks
-Dan


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

rockr8r said:


> I got a '17 Redline. Anyone know if they are lower from the factory than other Cruzes? I know when pricing out the vehicle online you can opt for a factory lowering kit however I do not believe my car has this. Anyone making springs for the '17 yet?
> 
> Thanks
> -Dan


Only difference with redline (aside from visual changes) is that it has rear z-link suspension, which doesn't affect the height....the GM lowering springs will lower your car MAYBE .6 inches....so I'd wait until some more aftermarket stuff comes out....Unless, the suspoension isn't different from gen 1, then you have a plethora of ways to lower it.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Only difference with redline (aside from visual changes) is that it has rear z-link suspension, which doesn't affect the height....the GM lowering springs will lower your car MAYBE .6 inches....so I'd wait until some more aftermarket stuff comes out....Unless, the suspoension isn't different from gen 1, then you have a plethora of ways to lower it.


U mm mm..... 6 inches?  

Wait.... Never mind. Formating made it look like 6 inches not .6. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

HatchLifeRS said:


> U mm mm..... 6 inches?
> 
> Wait.... Never mind. Formating made it look like 6 inches not .6.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I was gonna say i know i didn't say 6! haha


----------



## 2017calicruze (Oct 2, 2017)

Eibach is working on some and might be using my car as the test car well see !


----------



## Demon (Jan 9, 2018)

Any new information out there?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

getting my eibach pro kit springs on today cant wait!


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> getting my eibach pro kit springs on today cant wait!


I don’t see any springs for our cars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

there prototype springs i was the test car ill ask about price and drop and eta later when i get my car back


----------



## NightFallCruze (Apr 4, 2017)

I also talked to Mike at Eibach. He did say there was a sedan coming in that week for a prototype fit. This was 2 weeks ago. 
HBCruze2017 - Have any results or pics of the springs?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well? :question: What are the results? Pics?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Subscribed and also wanting to lower my hatch some. Anyone also considering shocks in combo with lowering springs?


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

any update?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

royce777 said:


> any update?


Bump as well for some type of reply.

Sent from my G3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

still no update?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have the sedan test ones on my car as we speak but they have to do some changes and not able to post any photos until the new ones are done and on the car sorry guys!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> Subscribed and also wanting to lower my hatch some. Anyone also considering shocks in combo with lowering springs?


I recommend getting shocks / struts to go with the springs. I have Bilsteins with Eibachs on my 2014. Without them your risk bottoming out much more often and looking like a ricer bouncing back and forth all the time.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

its a new car and the drop isnt crazy so we will be fine but doubt there is anything released yet


----------



## rsredline (Dec 3, 2017)

these cars have been out almost 2 years i'm surprised that no one has produced any aftermarket suspension components for them.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

rsredline said:


> these cars have been out almost 2 years i'm surprised that no one has produced any aftermarket suspension components for them.



Believe it or not; there aren't many places that have 2018 parts listed at all...You still have to search their sites for 2017's.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

rsredline said:


> these cars have been out almost 2 years i'm surprised that no one has produced any aftermarket suspension components for them.


agreed same with my 16 camaro ss no aftermarket shock options available but tons of lowering springs and coilovers options its crazy lol


----------



## DavidT2169 (Oct 18, 2017)

Are the springs the same for the hatchback and the sedan?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no eibach told me they are different but they are testing and making springs for both cars!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just like the post says eibach needs a 16-18 cruze hatchback in socal for spring testing

will need the car for a few hours and customer will get the production springs for free

contact mike at [email protected] if interested


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> Just like the post says eibach needs a 16-18 cruze hatchback in socal for spring testing
> 
> will need the car for a few hours and customer will get the production springs for free
> 
> contact mike at [email protected] if interested


Wish I was in SoCal so that you guys could test my car!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

last time they borrowed my sedan they told me they had a hatchback lined up but i guess the guy bailed or sold his car sorry guys!!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

cars going back to eibach in a few weeks for the production lt sedan springs and hopefully should be released soon after!


----------



## idtuner (Jun 2, 2018)

The sedan ones are now on there website - anyone know how much longer for the hatchback ones?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

oh nice didnt even see that and ill ask for update on hatchback ones when i go there next week


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Those of you looking to replace your springs are you thinking of also upgrading your shocks to something a little more firm?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Those of you looking to replace your springs are you thinking of also upgrading your shocks to something a little more firm?


lol like what? dont think anybody even makes anything


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> quailallstar said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you looking to replace your springs are you thinking of also upgrading your shocks to something a little more firm?
> ...


 Bilstein makes shocks/struts specifically for lowering springs. They’re also basically the best in the suspension business.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i know they make them for the first gen but havent seen anything for the 2nd gen cruze and i know who they are...

funny if they make them for my cruze but not my camaro lol wtf are they thinking


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

cruze is back at eibach for install on production springs today he also said they should be getting a hatch in shortly so hopefully you guys will have some springs also soon


----------



## CruzieTemper (Jun 24, 2018)

Any updates on the Hatch??


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

KONI shocks makes the Sport Adjustable to the 2g Cruze. any pics of the Springs installed on a sedan yet?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have photos but never posted here sorry been busy with work and hotter than **** lately lol


----------



## 03cobrarocks (Jul 10, 2018)

^ I wanna see this! So you put the Eibach Springs for Sedan on your Hatch?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no i have a sedan i was the eibach springs testcar sorry !


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> no i have a sedan i was the eibach springs testcar sorry !


How did things work out with the Eibach Springs on your car? You never did say. Ride comfort?, Handling? Effects of ride lowering? Is this a good stand-alone solution performance-wise without resorting to upgrading Springs and shocks as well.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

they feel good not too low jsut a nice drop and gets rid of the very floaty feeling especially on the freeways at higher speeds 70-80mph . Handling wise i can tell its improved but with the stock hankook tires it still sucks lol


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks. The floaty feeling and bouncing at those speeds can be annoying. Glad it helped things. I have different tires on my Premier. They’re performance tires and have so-so rating from tire rack.com. Did you keep the Eibach springs that you got as a “beta tester”?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

This thread needs pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

the first set of springs no but the production set is on my car and sorry about the photos i dont have a computer just phone and only go on this site at work lol


----------

